# adding G scale protocouplers to USA sd40-2



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Well it seems that MTH DCS is catching on to some. I figure more and more people will start dabbling with it. I am about to send my engine to Ray for DCS install. I got some G scale protocouplers direct from MTH and installed them before sending it. I thought I'd share the details of installing. I had already mounted KD's on the engine so I pulled them off the factory mounts. I found that with some grinding the new electric couplers should work. I grinded down the mount surface to match the new coupler to get it at the correct height. I drilled out the exiting hole with a 1/4" forsner bit. I also grinded down the post on the coupler a bit.
















when I mounted the new assembly I noticed they just rubbed on the pilot so with a tad more grinding:








Joe


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting. 

How well do the MTH work with Kadee G scale size couplers? 

I assume the couplers work on DC voltage to release, from the patents I read, they should work on low voltage, do you know the volts and amps? 

Anything else you can add would be appreciated. Could you also do some extreme closeups of the coupler and your mods to the mount? 

Thanks, 

Greg


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Well I thought those were to be the close ups of my work. So I'll try and add. The first pic has on the left side the factory mount. The middle one in the first pic is after grinding and drilling modification ( should have said existing hole). The coupler in the first picture on the right has also been grinded.
The second pic shows how they fit together. The last shows the coupler mounted to the USA.
The MTH protocoupler works great with other MTH couplers as well as KD and Aristos. The USAs I had were mounted too low so I switched them long ago. The only flaw with the protocoupler to KD is when going to pick up a single car with KDs it works better if the protocoupler is already closed and the KD does the coupling, or you'll have to couple with a little speed. On a string of cars sitting on a straight there isn't a problem. Protocoupler to regular MTH or Aristo is no problem. I like these couplers for there ability to drop cars anywhere on the layout with a psuh of a button.
The voltage required question I would leave to Ray or others. All I use is PS2. Joe
(How do you edit a post after a reply has been made???)


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang Joe, now that's alright!!










I'm just getting ready to put those on my USA Big Boy, well on the tender!


They work just fine with 830's


----------



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

Yep, same experience here, the MTH coupler mates perfectly with Kadees. Now, Accucraft couplers are another story, but Accucraft couplers don't mate with anything but other Accucraft couplers.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, looks like a great thing to try! 

Any idea on cost of a pair? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great Joe and appreciate your sharing!










Raymond


----------

